# Laptop connected to Internet but won't let me browse



## Jade90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have a dell Inspiron 1545 on windows vista. I am having problems connecting it to the Internet. It says that it is connected wirelessly but when I open up my Internet explorer it says it cannot display the page and won't let me browse. I have been on devise manager and under network adaptors there are two saying
Dell wireless 1397 WLAN mini-card 
Marvell Yukon 88e8040 PCI -E fast ethernet controller 
But it says they are both up to date. I can not connect my laptop to anyone wireless router. Any one know how I can fix it?

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Marvell Yukon 88e8040 PCI -E fast ethernet controller is Ethernet wired not wifi.

Click on Start type in CMD locate CMD.exe right click on CMD.exe select "Run as Administrator"

at the command prompt type in and hit enter after each one.

Ipconfig /release
Ipconfig /renew
Ipconfig /flushdns
Ipconfig /all
Leave cmd open
Try to connect to the internet if no success post ipconfig /all contents here.


----------



## Jade90 (Feb 16, 2012)

unfortunatly no success

It wont let me copy any of the information to post it to you.


----------



## Jade90 (Feb 16, 2012)

C:\Users\Rob>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Robs-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-5F-87-37-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bc3e:4613:d27:d55d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2012 21:55:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2012 23:53:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285221471
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-14-26-01-00-23-AE-2A-38-BE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.14.4.64
62.14.4.65
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-2A-38-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7dbe:27e2:739c:b7f9%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2012 22:10:07
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 February 2012 23:53:42
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218112942
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-14-26-01-00-23-AE-2A-38-BE
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{847307C9-C125-4C7A-B16C-A3818F4CC
D0B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:386c:3378:affe:8bd3(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::386c:3378:affe:8bd3%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{971ACB93-B140-474C-8BDF-0CA380608
FE3}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try this. Shut down your laptop. Unplug your router and modem. Wait for 3 minutes. Plug in your router and modem. Wait for all lights to stabilise. Turn on your computer and see if you have internet connection.


----------



## Jade90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Still doesn't work. It says it's connected but Internet explorer still says can't display the page.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try connecting an ethernet wire straight to your laptop ethernet port.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Try going to properties of your wireless card and change your dns setting from obtain automatically to the address of your default gateway 192.168.0.1just for primary dns you can leave second one blank


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start , search and type:- ncpa.cpl (press enter) right click on your network connection and select properties highlight "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)" then select properties put a check in "obtain DNS server address automatically" 

Next go to start, search and type:-(copy paste)

control inetcpl.cpl,,4 (Press enter)

select "Lan settings" and make sure all boxes are unchecked

Restart computer let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jade90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

It works with an Ethernet cable but not wirelessly. The default gateway you told me to set is already set as those numbers. 

Jenae- when I searched and typed (copy paste) it didn't do anything the same as when I typed control inetcpl.cpl,,4


----------



## japong (Aug 13, 2008)

in the device manager try to uninstall the wifi card driver then refresh wait for it to detect the wifi and it will automatically install drivers and try to connect again. if still nothing happens try to update your wifi driver.


----------



## Jade90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I uninstalled the driver and installed it again and it works perfectly now,

Thank you very much to everyone for all your help.


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

I didnt mean to change default gateway
Underneath that you will see the settings for your DNS so try changing from obtain automatically to the same address as your router(default gateway) for primary DNS and leave secondary blank


----------



## micgerste (May 19, 2011)

Sorry just seen your post that it is working thats good


----------

